# Delilah turns 1... She's wearing big girl pants!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

She is pretty. I LOVE,LOVE,LOVE her tidy, tight little feet!!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> Happy Birthday to the Gracy/Starbuck litter! They turned 1 on January 26. Here's a picture of Delilah cut into pattern (please excuse the sloppy handler and the red eye).
> 
> Clearly there is still work to do:
> 
> ...


I love her rear also She is nice. Is Laurel showing her ? 

When you say she is thick through the tuck up are you talking about her flank skin being excessive ?

My friend calls them flippers LMAO ( I have no idea why she made that word up) I just say they are flanky.

I would like to see more head shots if you can, I love nice heads I guess I am jealous because Enzo's head is broad skulled. I keep telling Becca (Argons mom) I wish I can put Argons head on Enzo's body and then I would be happy hahaha


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

What a beauty!! Love her colour!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand she is lovely for sure Thanks for sharing .. She has a nice tight little body. I agree that she is finishable I would love to see her move  
I think she is a stunner. .


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I love her rear also She is nice. Is Laurel showing her ?
> 
> When you say she is thick through the tuck up are you talking about her flank skin being excessive ?
> 
> ...


I will try to get some head shots. She doesn't have a BEAUTIFUL head, but it is feminine and pretty enough. I think the judges will appreciate that she actually has a chin which so many show dogs don't have today. They have these long faces with a nose stuck way out on the end.

Yes, Laurel will show her, BUT, only if she is in perfect hair. I have my work cut out for me.

She is wide through the flank (aren't we all). This can be visually minimized by leaving the rosette a bit lower. I don't think it is too dumpy, but it is not ultra-feminine. Looking at those pictures again, it is also clear that the rosettes are not even. They are higher in the back which is making her look high in the rear. 

This is actually the second attempt at putting Delilah in pattern. I cut her out in November, but I didn't like where I put the rosettes so I shaved them off. These are the new regrown ones and they still need some adjusting.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!! She is beautiful and looks very nice to me!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

She's beautiful! Thanks for sharing! And thanks for the run down on her build and grooming. It really is very good information for those of us still trying to learn!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I know the sunburnt hair isn't good.. but I think her little orangey highlights are adorable! :x Don't kill me..

She's a beautiful girl! Good luck in you shows! ^^


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

nice!! And yes I can see the tweaks for the trim, but she does look good, and the HAIR!!!! Nice.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow she is really pretty! I love her coat color, orange highlights and all! It's such a nice thick rich coat. Very pretty!


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

She is beautiful....I too would like to see more head shots! Can't wait to follow her show results! How exciting for you!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I know nothing about showing, but she sure is pretty!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Very nice! Great groom job! Is she a chocolate? Hard to tell from the photo, but either way she is a beauty!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Very nice! Great groom job! Is she a chocolate? Hard to tell from the photo, but either way she is a beauty!


Woops you said chocolate! :whip: Lol - I think she said brown and a pretty one too - just a little sunkissed! I love highlights personally


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I know. I'm a stickler about the Brown vs. Chocolate thing. 

I think she is actually a Cafe. If you look at her rosettes and her "roots", she is quite dusky. She also has a lot of grizzling in her coat which lightens up her color.

I guess this begs the question... Is she a Cafe or a bad Brown.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

She is a very pretty girl, definitely a head turner.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

cbrand said:


> I know. I'm a stickler about the Brown vs. Chocolate thing.
> 
> I think she is actually a Cafe. If you look at her rosettes and her "roots", she is quite dusky. She also has a lot of grizzling in her coat which lightens up her color.
> 
> I guess this begs the question... Is she a Cafe or a bad Brown.


So would you consider a cafe just a faded brown or is it actually a color I still am confused about this !


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> So would you consider a cafe just a faded brown or is it actually a color I still am confused about this !


I don't really know either. Blue is clearly its own color. It is not just a faded Black. But Cafe? Delilah's coat definitely has a duskiness to it along with the white hairs (see tail). I just don't think her final color could legitimately be called Brown.

The funny thing is that her Black littermates are INKY Black with no grizzleing. Her Brown brother, however, is fading.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Olie said:


> Woops you said chocolate! :whip: Lol - I think she said brown and a pretty one too - just a little sunkissed! I love highlights personally


Oh but chocolate sounds so delicious and regal-lol.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

She looks absolutely fabulous. It would be neat to see some more head shots to see better what you mean regarding the lower jaw. She does have gorgeous toes! 

I still can't get over how everyone does such a fantastic job scissoring the body. I would be constantly thinking, "Opps, there is a shorter piece." In the end the whole thing would be wavy at best.

From the picture, she looks like a deep, dark brown. It will be neat to see her final color. She really is gorgeous.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_She's a lovely bitch! I love her really tight feet and her rich color. Happy birthday to her and wishing you the best in the ring.
_


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Ahhh - VERY PRETTY :beauty:

I never saw that kind of brown !!!! It is like mahogany... chestnut !!!!!??? 

Feet are just so perfectly tight and I like her strait tail  and yes - definitely not a "snippy" nose !!! U hate those - some spoos look almost "fox-like" nowadays :doh:

Happy Birthday and many, many happy returns : ))))) !!!!

PS:Roxy _ I would not put Argon's head on Enzo's LOL - Enzo's eyes are sooooo much more correct and whole Enzo's expression is much better IMO ; ) !!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

She is beautiful! It's amazing how different they look in different cuts. I always think of Delilah as the fluffy brown puppy, lol. I hope she does well in the ring. 

Has a decision been made about Penny yet, is her mom done w/ showing is she going to give it another go?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> I never saw that kind of brown !!!! It is like mahogany... chestnut !!!!!???


Sunburned.  

I had one Brown breeder tell me that she only lets her dogs outside in the early morning and in the evening. Well that doesn't work for our lifestyle. Many people will dye the Browns to either cover sunburning or to fix faded color. Thanks to some high profile show dogs like Alegria Shamus, I think judges are more accepting of the dilute Browns. I'm hoping that the judges can look past the sunburning, but it really does detract from the overall look. hwell:

Everyone has commented on Delilahs "tight" feet. If you saw them in person, they are really not very tight. I find them a tad loose actually but they have a lot of webbing so I'm glad about that. I think what people are seeing are short, really nicely arched toes with thick, thick pads. 

RE Penny.... She is supposedly in pattern but I have not seen her. Her owner started her in Obedience which is great, but it is very, very challenging to work in both since a collar is the kiss-of-death to a show coat. I'm hoping to see her out again. I think she is finishable, but it is out of my hands.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hmm, my mom had a spray she would use to help block UV rays on her very black horse, and it really prevented a lot of fading, and it didn't make him very greasy or slick. I wonder if they make something similar for dogs? 

At any rate this is what it is:

http://www.shanestack.com/shop/index.php?page=shop-flypage-8706

Black horses get very red/brown when faded, and he stayed darn near close to a true black.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

What's "clean on the down" mean? Love seeing what you've noted, both good and bad points, and applying it to the photos.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

In a show, the dog is asked to move straight away from the judge and then turn and come straight back. This is called the Down and Back.

On the Down, the judge is looking at the rear movement to see if the dog is cow-hocked, moves too close/wide, sidewinds etc.

On the Back, the judge is looking at the front movement to see if the dog paddles, rotates its shoulders, moves too close etc.

A Poodle's feet naturally converge towards the centerline when they move faster. The problem with Delilah is that she crosses the centerline and sort of weaves in the front. 

Too many people want to race their dogs around the ring. In Delilah's case, moving more slowly on the Back helps keep her gaiting straighter. I also will work with her on looking forward and ahead when she gaits. Being an Obedience dog, she wants to turn her head up towards me and that does nothing but throw her front off more.

I will try to get my husband to take some video so that you can see what I'm talking about.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Sunburned.
> 
> I had one Brown breeder tell me that she only lets her dogs outside in the early morning and in the evening. Well that doesn't work for our lifestyle. Many people will dye the Browns to either cover sunburning or to fix faded color. Thanks to some high profile show dogs like Alegria Shamus, I think judges are more accepting of the dilute Browns. I'm hoping that the judges can look past the sunburning, but it really does detract from the overall look. hwell:
> 
> ...


For what its worth I use Mink oil spray on my reds it does seem to help..


----------



## Harmony (Dec 18, 2009)

She looks amazing. I hope we get to see her in person in February!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Harmony said:


> She looks amazing. I hope we get to see her in person in February!


No way! She's not coming out until she is in big full hair... and I'm talking Texas-waitress big hair! I'm shooting for June.

Hey... have you ever put a snood on a Poodle? Delilah is scratching out her topknot and she has ripped big pieces out. I've tried just about every iteration of banding and she still scratches at it. I thought that if I covered the whole thing she might not be able to damage it so much.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I was wondering if you could tell me how you work with the dog to get it to look forward rather than up at you.
_


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _I was wondering if you could tell me how you work with the dog to get it to look forward rather than up at you.
> _


Here is a good article

http://www.dragonflyllama.com/ DOGS/Writing/confgait.html


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Sweet looking girl!!! I am excited for you that she will be going out, I would think she should do well. Darn the sun! LOL. Always messing up the coat colors. It's a tough one when your show dog is also your family member/friend and goes out with you, kinda hard to take them out only early AM or late PM. Wishing you all the best with "growing her big hair" and with her show career.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

NICE hair! Looks great, so far!


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Pretty girl! I love her name.........I miss my Delilah!
Tess


----------

